# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.5] Refresh build options

## ploukinet

Bonjour,
Je m'occupe d'une appli dveloppe en PB 10.5 et je dois regnrer la version dans laquelle de nouveaux pbl ont t rajouts.
J'ai donc fait un build puis un deploy
Ne connaissant pas bien le produit je suis bien embte car j'ai une erreur qui me dit: 
"The current library list is different than the library list contained 
within this project. The project library list has been updated. 
Refresh build options for the changed list and try again."


Je vois  peu prs de quoi il s'agit mais j'ai beau naviguer dans tous les menus de Power Builder er je ne trouve pas ou faire le "Refresh build options"

Quelqu'un a t il la solution ?
Merci !

----------


## Thig

Il faut ouvrir le projet de deploiement de l'application, faire "Deploy" et PB remet  jour la liste des librairies  jour aprs le message d'avertissement. 
Par contre, il faut reselectionner les librairies (case  cocher aprs le nom de chaque librairie) qui deviendront des fichiers de type PBD suite  la compil.

A+

----------


## highlander

Bonjour, 

il faut ouvrir le projet (project painter) et activer la coche pour toutes les libraries (colonne PBD). Les nouvelles pbl se trouvent certainement  la fin et ne sont pas cochs d'office.

----------


## ploukinet

Impec... merci ca marche

----------


## nouha_bergaoui

Salut a tous , 
Je developpe aussi sur powerbuilder et je suis bien embet par un problme (meme plusieurs  ::bug:: ) .
Je souhaite ouvrir 2 instances diffrentes d'un meme window et aparament ca ne serais possible .. il en ferme un pour ouvrir l'autre !!
J'ai donc voulu copier ce meme window dans la meme pbl (en le renommant et encore une fois c'est pas possible de renommer un objet dja cre) . Tous ce ci est bien dcouragent pour les sympatisants de powerbuilder !!! 
Quelqu'un aurait il une idee comment resoudre ce problme et redonner a PB un peu de dignit ???!!!!

----------


## rs

Bonjour,

1) pour ouvrir deux fois une mme fentre il faut utiliser :



```

```

les variables lw_1 et lw_2 seront des rfrences  chacune des deux fentres ouvertes.

2) pour renommer un objet il faut l'ouvrir, l'enregistrer sous un autre nom, et supprimer le premier. Par contre n'applique pas cette mthode  ton problme d'ouverture de fentre, car tu seras oblig de maintenir deux fois le mme code dans deux objets diffrents.

NB : d'ailleurs je pense que tu aurais du ouvrir un nouveau thread pour poser ta question, un modo risque de te tomber dessus  ::aie::

----------

